# Easypill cat putty - brilliant idea



## JillA (13 May 2017)

Easypill Cat putty - what a brilliant product. My vet was advertising it recently, irresistibly palatable putty you wrap around a tablet so thought I'd give it a try. My cat needed a tapeworm tablet but he hates tablets, hates spot on and hates being crated to go to the vets for them to help. As per instructions I gave him a small piece to get the taste, then wrapped the wormer tablet in it - and it didn't even touch the sides, gone instantly. The answer to all my prayers to medicate a reluctant cat   And eventually the ferals, when they will all take treats from my hand.


----------



## hobo (13 May 2017)

That sounds interesting i can only worm one of my ferals as the other one seems to know when I am trying to worm it.


----------



## Leo Walker (13 May 2017)

I really hope mine likes it. This would dramatically improve worming time! :lol:


----------



## lizziebell (13 May 2017)

Ive always given mine wrapped in cheese. Key is to get the "cheese ball" the right size. Too big and the cat can bite the cheese and spit out the tablet. Too small and the cat can sense the tablet inside. Needs to be just the right size that it's gone in one bite/ mouthful. Extra mature cheddar is good, and at room temperature you can mouldy it nicely around the tablet. We have 5 cats and it's never failed.


----------



## MagicMelon (13 May 2017)

Interesting, will go and google that now. Thanks OP!


----------

